# Lets see cute pics of you and your horse ...



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Ill start, this was from two days ago:


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

He's too new to me to have any good ones yet!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

karley hall...how tall is ur ottb?


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

16.1 .. and im5'7


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

kool i was just wondering....i am hopefully getting my ottb this sunday! i cant wait!!! i love them.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

excuse my.. grogginess, it was early and I was just in the stables, I'm not the person to make herself pretty for that


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

cool. if you have any questions let me know ... i've had a lot of luck with her and she is doing amazing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This first one is quite old. I think he was only about 9-10 months old. The last one is from the summer after I broke some bones :lol:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> excuse my.. grogginess, it was early and I was just in the stables, I'm not the person to make herself pretty for that


Awww... so cute!! I love the second one!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is my favourite picture of Jubilee and I:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks Jubilee  
I just realized they were taken 10 months ago ! Time sure does fly ! 

And I love how your hair matches Jubilee's mane  You always look awesome together


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a silly one of me and Vida. Only silly because I was riding without my helmet and in short pants. It was a short ride so it was sort of ok.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree, those are great pics!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great pics everyone!!! 
Here are some of me and Abby:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Y'all are so cute together  
The thing is, Misty works the camera and I look like a fool :?
I will try and find some pics...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is one from this weekend


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First one is Jemma playing in water. It took lots of effort to drive her FROM the water. 2nd one just shot from behind..


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Me and my FSH, Imperious :}


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Imperious is gorgeous!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> This first one is quite old. I think he was only about 9-10 months old. The last one is from the summer after I broke some bones :lol:


 
the second pic is so beautiful!!!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Here is my favourite picture of Jubilee and I:




i love your horse.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

librahorse94 said:


> i love your horse.


back off she is mine!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar, I love your pictures!! Your horse is so adorable!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow ! 
Thanks Mysnafflebit :smile:


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Heres some pictures of me and My horses, Last one I dont own anymore:-(


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

librahorse94 said:


> i love your horse.


Thank you Libra!! 

Moomoo - Uhh.... Notice the picture... I'm in it. Lol. Although I can photoshop you in if you like. Hehe.


----------

